# Ok, I don´t want my 75,8g anymore



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_After my last thread , I am convinced that the weight of any food is composed by this four elements:
-Carbs/Fiber
-Protein
-Fats
-Water

What is interesting is that most foods are full with water. Some foods are 60% or 70% of just plain water. 
I don´t know what gives you the satisfaction, the feeling that you are full after you eat. Maybe it is the quantity of macronutrients but I believe that it is the volume of "food" that you ingested. 

Well, if water usually takes more than 50% of any food. What If I dehydrate my foods ? The macronutrients will be there, just the water is gone. So, it must be easier to consume more calories. 
I am gonna eat just powder for now on. 

Examples: 
--------
Milk 100 ml 
Calories = 65
Fats=3.3g
Carbohydrates=5.4g
Protein=3.5
Water=87.2
*Total weight=100g*

Milk with NO water
Calories=65
Fats=3.3g
Carbohydrates=5.4g
Protein=3.5
Water=0
*Total weight=12,2g*
--------
Chicken 
Calories=110 
Fats=1.2g
Carbohydrates=0
Protein=23g
Water=75.8g
*Total weight=100g*

Chicken with NO water
Calories=110 
Fats=1.2g
Carbohydrates=0
Protein=23g
*Total weight=24.2g*
--------
Shrimp 
Calories=106
Fats=1.7g
Carbohydrates=0.9g
Protein=20.3g
Water=77.1
*Total weight=100g*

Shrimp with NO water
Calories=106
Fats=1.7g
Carbohydrates=0.9g
Protein=20.3g
*Total weight=22.9g*





Maybe you don´t need to dehydrate everything but to loose 50% or 70% makes a huge difference.
Anyway, do you get my point? Does it make any sense to you ?  _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ Even if what I said is stupid. Say that it is stupid. Just don´t leave me if no response. 
_


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 31, 2004)

Nasa sends dehydrated food with thier astronauts don't they?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Nasa sends dehydrated food with thier astronauts don't they?



_ I don´t know about that. Nice thing that Nasa agrees with me.  _


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Even if what I said is stupid. Say that it is stupid. Just don´t leave me if no response.
> _



I think it's stupid.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I think it's stupid.


_ Thanks  
Can you tell me why do you think that? Seriously, I wanna know. _


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Thanks
> Can you tell me why do you think that? Seriously, I wanna know. _



Well you'd have to increase your water intake exponentially to compensate for the deyhdrated foods.  If you didnt, it would likely tax the hell out of your kidneys, give you some crazy constipation, and other fun side effects of becoming dehydrated.

Not to mention the food would taste like crap.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Well you'd have to increase your water intake exponentially to compensate for the deyhdrated foods.  If you didnt, it would likely tax the hell out of your kidneys, give you some crazy constipation, and other fun side effects of becoming dehydrated.
> 
> Not to mention the food would taste like crap.



_ Hahaha.. my food already taste like crap  

I was looking on the web and yes, it is true that astronauts use dehydrated food, almost all of it is like that. They use the water byproduct of fuel consumption to hydrate again but not as much as it was. 
The problem here is eating and the same time taking the water.You can drink as much as you want later after digestion. The problem I think is the excessive intake of water while eating. That is what makes bulking such a hard thing to some people. 

Look I will but this stuff "THE DEHYDRATOR" 
[IMG2]http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000059L4A.01.MZZZZZZZ.jpg[/IMG2]

Anyone with more ideas why that is good or bad ?  I am just speculating here.  _


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

lmao.  You should create a diet around this.  Hell, if TP can do it, anyone can... right? 

"_Vieope's Powder Snorting Diet_"


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> lmao.  You should create a diet around this.  Hell, if TP can do it, anyone can... right?
> 
> "_Vieope's Powder Snorting Diet_"



_ LOL ..  Maybe you are right... 
Search on google, exist a whole underground culture of dehydrated foods. 

One thing that is bothering me is that every time a newbie post something here about how much protein he needs or if he ask about cardio in the diet forum, he gets thousands of replies. 

When somebody ask something out of the ordinary, even if it is not correct, few ppl says something.  _


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ LOL ..  Maybe you are right...
> Search on google, exist a whole underground culture of dehydrated foods.
> 
> ...



Probably because protein and cardio questions are pretty easy to answer... most people know how to answer them.  The more... err...  esoteric questions arent as easy to answer.

Doesnt stop me from trying, though.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Probably because protein and cardio questions are pretty easy to answer... most people know how to answer them.  The more... err...  esoteric questions arent as easy to answer.
> 
> Doesnt stop me from trying, though.



_  That is exactly it.. let´s make a test.. think about a very easy question for me to post it.  _


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _  That is exactly it.. let´s make a test.. think about a very easy question for me to post it.  _



"I weigh 200lbs, about how much protein should i eat?"

"Does creatine work?"

"Is it better to do cardio before or after lifting?"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Hahaha.. my food already taste like crap
> 
> I was looking on the web and yes, it is true that astronauts use dehydrated food, almost all of it is like that. They use the water byproduct of fuel consumption to hydrate again but not as much as it was.
> ...




Thats the Ronco electric food dehydrator!  I have 2 of them


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ That is exactly it  .. Why do you have two of them ? _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

It was like buy 1 get 1 free.  Just so you could give one away and spread word.  It makes great beef jerkey!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ How much can I put in ? Can I dehydrate a chicken breast ? Does it take a long time ?  

Oh, say hello to the devil. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea, you can dehydrate a bunch of shit.  I dont know what you would do to dehydrate the chicken though...  You would need to read the guide book.

I killed him.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I killed him.


_ Such a nice guy, I hope that he burns in hell. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

What does Vieope mean?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What does Vieope mean?



_ I don´t know, I haven´t talked to him in a while. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Seriously.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Seriously.



_ I was just saying that for the devil going to hell is a pleasure..
I was talking nonsense .. 
Why did you care so much about it ? Seriously. _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

I was just curious as to the meaning of the word Vieope.  Is it a Brazilian word?  Is it your real name?  Thats why I asked what it meant.


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was just curious as to the meaning of the word Vieope.  Is it a Brazilian word?  Is it your real name?  Thats why I asked what it meant.


Yeah I want to know too


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was just curious as to the meaning of the word Vieope.  Is it a Brazilian word?  Is it your real name?  Thats why I asked what it meant.



_ Oh, that. It doesn´t mean anything.. I just typed that because I knew nobody would have it.  
There is a *Premiere*,  is he your brother ? _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Yeah I want to know too


_ Hey *supertech*, any thoughts on dehydrated foods? _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Oh, that. It doesn´t mean anything.. I just typed that because I knew nobody would have it.
> There is a *Premiere*,  is he your brother ? _



No I hate him.  Never mention him to me again.


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Hey *supertech*, any thoughts on dehydrated foods? _


No, not really...............


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ Ok  _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2004)

_ I guess we can consider protein powder, maltodextrin and dextrose as dehydrated foods Am I correct ? _


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

You should go on a dextrose-only diet, Vieope.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> You should go on a dextrose-only diet, Vieope.



_ I thought about it  

Anyway, somebody knows how is possible to make powder ? Is the process very complicated?_


----------



## Michael D (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, dry what you want dry.  Then grind it up and put it in one of those little wooden bowels and mash it with that little wooden piece.  Is that specific enough for you to get a visual?

I think the earlier statement about the taste and kidney taxation was valid enough to listen to.  You should try it!

Jerky and fruit are the only things I have dehydrated and like them both, but when I need more calories, I just eat more.  It is hard but can be done.


----------

